# Alternatives to Owning a Truck



## SkyyDragon355 (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought a truck last year for the sole propose of having somewhere to put a deer when I got one. My wife was/is not too happy about putting a deer in the trunk of a car or SUV. So last year I made the decision to buy a truck. Well my job has now transferred me to work 30 miles away. So my round trip commute everyday is 60 miles. 90% of which is on the highway sitting in Atlanta traffic. My truck gets 18 city, 20 hwy. This has taken a toll on my wallet. So, in a effort to save money I started to think of alternatives.

Since deer season is pretty much over for me I started to think about alternative ways of hauling a deer, while still getting good gas mileage for the other 9 to 10 months out of the year when I don't need a truck.

My thought is this:
If I buy a car that gets good gas mileage, because let's face it no 4x4 truck gets good gas mileage, I could attach a cargo rack to the trailer hitch. Now, how do I tackle getting to camp. Well currently I am on a waiting list for a lease property but next season I'm depending on getting onto a lease. So being optimistic let's say I get on the lease. I am thinking that I could park the car at the front gate, walk the 1/8 mile to camp, and have an ATV in camp. The ATV will serve as my to/from camp vehicle.

Anyone else in this sort of pickle?


----------



## ASH556 (Dec 16, 2011)

Keep the truck and spend $1000 on an old Civic that'll get 35 MPG.


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 16, 2011)

SkyyDragon355 said:


> I bought a truck last year for the sole propose of having somewhere to put a deer when I got one. My wife was/is not too happy about putting a deer in the trunk of a car or SUV. So last year I made the decision to buy a truck. Well my job has now transferred me to work 30 miles away. So my round trip commute everyday is 60 miles. 90% of which is on the highway sitting in Atlanta traffic. My truck gets 18 city, 20 hwy. This has taken a toll on my wallet. So, in a effort to save money I started to think of alternatives.
> 
> Since deer season is pretty much over for me I started to think about alternative ways of hauling a deer, while still getting good gas mileage for the other 9 to 10 months out of the year when I don't need a truck.
> 
> ...



If you can afford a car and ATV why not just keep the truck and spend the money on driving what makes you happy? Just a thought.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah it will take a lot of driving to offset the money spent on a new car and ATV. Say you trade in the truck for a car and then pay $4K for the difference, and then pick up a $4K ATV... 

Just using your commute for numbers - 
Truck at 20mpg, 300mi/wk = 15gal x $3.15/gal = $47.25 per week
Car  at 30mpg, 300mi/wk = 10gal x $3.15/gal = $31.50 per week

So you'd save $15.75 each week, and it would take 507.9 weeks of work to offset the cost of your new stuff if you're only looking at fuel savings.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 16, 2011)

grizzlyblake said:


> Yeah it will take a lot of driving to offset the money spent on a new car and ATV. Say you trade in the truck for a car and then pay $4K for the difference, and then pick up a $4K ATV...
> 
> Just using your commute for numbers -
> Truck at 20mpg, 300mi/wk = 15gal x $3.15/gal = $47.25 per week
> ...




That darn math 


But...to the OP...I actually sold my truck and now my wife has a Yukon and I drive her old car (2001 Acura TL).  Yes...what husbands do for their wives.  Anyways...so when I go hunt, I usually take my car.  What I do?  Well, my club isn't too large, but I walk.  When other guys are there, there is a 4 wheeler to drag if I have to.  If I know others aren't going to be there and I know I'm going to be in a rush, I hunt close to where I park....so I only have to drag 100-200 yards.

Then...I take a cooler with me.  Stays in the trunk and has all my gear in it.  In the event that I kill a deer, I dump my gear out in the trunk of the car and I skin/quarter the deer at the camp and put it in the cooler and into the trunk.

Only time I'll need something different...if/when I kill a monster.  Then...well, I'll strap it on top of the trunk...but I've not run into that problem yet, and frankly, I'm hoping I do.


----------



## SkyyDragon355 (Dec 16, 2011)

grizzlyblake said:


> Yeah it will take a lot of driving to offset the money spent on a new car and ATV. Say you trade in the truck for a car and then pay $4K for the difference, and then pick up a $4K ATV...
> 
> Just using your commute for numbers -
> Truck at 20mpg, 300mi/wk = 15gal x $3.15/gal = $47.25 per week
> ...



Well to build on this, my car payments would be $75 less per month. The car I am looking to get gets 35 mpg but we can average it out to 30 cause I do about 10% in city driving. I wouldn't buy a brand new ATV, I would buy a used one for about $3000. So if I did my math right we should be at a year and a half instead of 508 weeks which is around 9 years


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 16, 2011)

A man without a truck is like a man without a knife in his pocket. Buy an old truck if you must.


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 16, 2011)

SkyyDragon355 said:


> Well to build on this, my car payments would be $75 less per month. The car I am looking to get gets 35 mpg but we can average it out to 30 cause I do about 10% in city driving. I wouldn't buy a brand new ATV, I would buy a used one for about $3000. So if I did my math right we should be at a year and a half instead of 508 weeks which is around 9 years



If you trade the truck you will lose money on the trade figure that in also.... just because the payment is less doesn't mean the cost is less. You can finance the new vehicle longer and have a cheaper payment but still owe more in the long run. Good luck with it.


----------



## JWarren (Dec 16, 2011)

Also, factor in that in the long run, the car will depreciate much more than the truck will.


----------



## SkyyDragon355 (Dec 19, 2011)

Doe Master said:


> If you trade the truck you will lose money on the trade figure that in also.... just because the payment is less doesn't mean the cost is less. You can finance the new vehicle longer and have a cheaper payment but still owe more in the long run. Good luck with it.



I've factored in the lose on trade-in. Over the period of the loan, I will pay less for the car than the truck.


----------



## SkyyDragon355 (Dec 19, 2011)

Let's put the financials aside and start thinking about the alternative methods to transporting deer. Those who don't own a truck, or don't have access to one, how do you go about transporting your harvest from point A to point B?


----------



## grizzlyblake (Dec 19, 2011)

I've seen plenty of people lay a tarp down in the trunk or back of an SUV and toss the deer in there. Of course you could just bring a cooler and quarter the deer in the field.


----------



## Showman (Dec 20, 2011)

It just ain't right for a hunter/fisherman NOT to have a P/U truck to haul stuff in!  
Many, many, many years ago, I got invited to hunt a place over by Dawson, Ga that was known to have lots of Deer (Big-un's too!).  My Dad was helping me get all my gear into my car when he noticed I had water under the engine.  Rolled the hood (yes the hood rolled forward on my Herald 1200) and there was a broken heater line.  My Dad said "Son, take your mothers Catalina".  The look on my mothers face was what you would expect when someone just "exposed" themselves in a crowd.  Well, I promised her I would not go off-roading with her car (and I didn't) but I did get a Deer.  It came home in the trunk.  The next time she went grocery shopping, when she opened the trunk to put her purchases in, she about gagged because the Deer left a little hide behind and ,I must admit, it was RANK.  So, I was set upon to get myself another vehicle-a pickup truck.  Never been without one since.


----------



## 7 point (Dec 20, 2011)

My thought is get A nice car that gets the mpg that you need then the money you would spend for A atv put tword A truck I would get A toyota 4wd that way when your using the truck for hunting you can also use it for work around the yard and to have A spair vehicle just my 2 cents


----------



## coltday (Dec 20, 2011)

Find a small older Toyota truck. Problems solved. But, if a car is a must. Cargo carrier will work. If you get a small car, most of the time they have those small receiver tubes which isn't the most stable in the world for the carriers. Also, plan on backing it into a tree or two forgetting it was there (believe me, it will happen). I would avoid putting it into a trunk at all costs, I can't handle stankin' smells. Another thought, how about a Subaru? Friend's dad is a big time farmer and that's his go to ride. It's AWD, 4 door and has a back bed. Actually pretty sporty looking too.


----------



## Redbow (Dec 21, 2011)

I would keep my truck and shell out the extra money for the fuel. You can ride a long time in that truck for what it will cost you for a new vehicle..Just my opinion which ain't worth much.


----------



## SkyyDragon355 (Dec 21, 2011)

If I can find a small pick up truck that would be best. I will just have to keep an eye out during August.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Dec 21, 2011)

I was in the same dilemma and ended up trading my big diesel Dodge Ram 4x4 for a little 2000 model Toyota Tacoma 4cyl, 4x4, 5 speed. It'll go anywhere and gets 22mpg pretty easy the way I drive. Everything is a lot cheaper on them too, a set of tires was $1K for the Dodge, and I just got a set of nice Goodyear mud tires for $600 on the Toyota. Of course this goes for brakes and everything else.


----------



## SkyyDragon355 (Dec 21, 2011)

I didn't mention this before but this is also important. I have a baby, so a place for the car seat is required (back seat)


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Dec 21, 2011)

Buy a car and quit hunting.  Problem solved.  Next question.


----------



## SkyyDragon355 (Dec 21, 2011)

HoCoLion91 said:


> Buy a car and quit hunting.  Problem solved.  Next question.


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 21, 2011)

How about a small trailer  to pull behind your car


----------



## ryano (Dec 21, 2011)

I put many a deer in the back of the trunk of a Honda Accord coupe with a tarp laid down..........Once I went with a truck though I could NEVER go back to a car as my only driver.

I just bought a new Silverado Z71 4X4. It aint the best on gas but my commute is a whopping 4 miles roundtrip a day.

I like the idea of buying a cheaper Civic to drive to work and keeping your truck


----------



## centerc (Jan 10, 2012)

id keep the truck or quit hunting


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 10, 2012)

I drive a LOT for work and found myself in the same boat. I settled on a Subaru Forester with a 2 inch hitch. I have a 5x8 trailer for bigger loads and a Hitch Haul rack for hunting. 27 mpg and I still can go everywhere that I need to.

I do like the previous suggestion of a used Subaru with 4 doors and a bed. Cheap, reliable, and off-road capable.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 10, 2012)

Have you looked at how much loss you may take selling or trading that truck ?

I drive almost the same mileage 5 days a week with my F-150. My truck averages 18 mpg.

 Not to disrespect you  on what you are trying to do, but I could not make it without my truck everyday. I need my tools in the toolbox sometimes, room to haul stuff. Room to keep my guns, coveralls, hunting supplies at the ready for an occasional after work hunt. I have the deepest regular size tool box available and am considering adding side wall boxes to hold more stuff.

Is your truck the extended cab with the small back seat? If not these work fine for car seats. I have grand-kids that I strap in with their booster seats in mine

I would just have to turn in my man card if I couldnt keep a truck.


----------



## adavis (Jan 10, 2012)

Look at it this way.. If you get rid of the truck people will quit asking you to help them move!!


----------



## willholl79 (Jan 21, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> A man without a truck is like a man without a knife in his pocket. Buy an old truck if you must.



^^this.  Not sure how a man could function without one, lol.


----------



## willholl79 (Jan 21, 2012)

BTW, 18 mpg is great.  My F-350 gets 14mpg and my wife's F250 gets 11mpg(lift and 37s) and both of these trucks burn diesel.  It takes it's toll on the ole wallet, but gotta have my Ford diesels.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 22, 2012)

Josh Vibert said:


> Keep the truck and spend $1000 on an old Civic that'll get 35 MPG.




Bingo.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 22, 2012)

SkyyDragon355 said:


> Let's put the financials aside and start thinking about the alternative methods to transporting deer. Those who don't own a truck, or don't have access to one, how do you go about transporting your harvest from point A to point B?



This is a totally alien concept to me, 50 years old an never owned a car, always have had a truck...... I guess you hunt with someone who has a truck would be the option.  As for getting an ATV, how are you gonna get it to your hunting grounds without a truck or SUV, I don't think I have seen a car with a towing package in I don't know how long, plus I don't think I want to take a car into the hunting woods.  There really aren't many options, I guess you could buy an old Jeep or something along those lines to hunt with (and freeze to death with also).  I live in truck country, you see as many trucks as you do none truck vehicles.


----------



## TwinStick (Jan 22, 2012)

My Civic is averaging 37mpg.  It's a 97 and has 245k miles.  It looks rough, but saves me a ton of money and keeps miles off my diesel.  This would be the best of both worlds for you.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Jan 28, 2012)

Motorcycles get great gas mileage.... I drive my motorcycle at 45-50mpg whenever possible.. and drive my truck anytime its not feasible for the motorcycle. Saves me a good bit on gas.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 28, 2012)

Josh Vibert said:


> Keep the truck and spend $1000 on an old Civic that'll get 35 MPG.



Yep..

Those things will run forever, if you keep the timing belt and water pump changed.  I got 297 k out of one before I sold it.  That thing was running fine. Best car I ever had.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 29, 2012)

Josh Vibert said:


> Keep the truck and spend $1000 on an old Civic that'll get 35 MPG.



2nd vehicle is the way to go...

I bought small (85) 4X4 truck for hunting only.....Beater,
but I added oversize mud tires and rebuilt the motor for 
reliability....Still gets 25mpg and will crawl almost anywhere my ATV will go.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> A man without a truck is like a man without a knife in his pocket. Buy an old truck if you must.





willholl79 said:


> ^^this.  Not sure how a man could function without one, lol.





redneck_billcollector said:


> This is a totally alien concept to me, 50 years old an never owned a car, always have had a truck...... I guess you hunt with someone who has a truck would be the option.  As for getting an ATV, how are you gonna get it to your hunting grounds without a truck or SUV, I don't think I have seen a car with a towing package in I don't know how long, plus I don't think I want to take a car into the hunting woods.  There really aren't many options, I guess you could buy an old Jeep or something along those lines to hunt with (and freeze to death with also).  I live in truck country, you see as many trucks as you do none truck vehicles.





Yep.

Yep.

Yep.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 29, 2012)

redneck_billcollector said:


> This is a totally alien concept to me, 50 years old an never owned a car, always have had a truck...... I guess you hunt with someone who has a truck would be the option.  As for getting an ATV, how are you gonna get it to your hunting grounds without a truck or SUV, I don't think I have seen a car with a towing package in I don't know how long, plus I don't think I want to take a car into the hunting woods.  There really aren't many options, I guess you could buy an old Jeep or something along those lines to hunt with (and freeze to death with also).  I live in truck country, you see as many trucks as you do none truck vehicles.



I've towed with an Impala, a Chevy Celebrity, and an Oldsmobile Alero. I'm about to add a hitch to another Oldsmobile. I've never towed with an SUV or Truck. 

They make tow packages you can usually install yourself for just about any car you can think of. Weight restriction etc... you can't haul a 28 foot Grady White with a Saturn station wagon, but you can sure haul a jon boat. Just give yourself more distance to stop, the brakes can't necessarily handle a quick stop with an extra 700 pounds of weight. Same thing as driving around with 3 of your fattest friends in the car.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Feb 1, 2012)

I couldnt live with out a truck, my wife tried to convince me to get a 4 door jeep, when I was looking for a new truck, I wouldnt mind having one, but very inconvienant.  Out and bout, need to grab lumber, mulch, whatever, I can pick it up, dont ever have to worry bout grabbing a trailer or how to get it.  Hunt out of it, take it on vacations, camping whatever, GOTTA HAVE IT.
I would suggest buying and older Honda, typically you shop around you can find one under 2500 or less.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 1, 2012)

I drive a Jeep Wrangler, and haul my kills on a cargo carrier on the back. No fuss, no muss. Yep, you will back in into a few things and bust your shins on it a time or two.

In fact, the cargo carrier stays on the back of the Jeep all the time, it's just that darn handy. Coolers, firewood, fat girls from the bar, all that stuff that's hard to get into the Jeep ride just fine strapped on the carrier.

I also have option 2:

Two good friends with trucks. Sometimes that's better than owning one yourself...


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Feb 1, 2012)

Get you an old Toyota Tercel 4WD Wagon, its 4 door, has a 4 banger


----------



## Jaker (Feb 20, 2012)

I've always driven trucks, and if you can afford to drive em great, but there is abolutely nothin wrong with driving a car. it may not look as cool, but being cheap normally doesn't til you check out your bank account at the end of the week. 

I just sold my duramax, and bought a '97 mazda prodige. I've got a durango 4x4 but only drive it if I need to pull something. I miss the convenience of a truck and I miss fitting in with all the other guys, but at the end of the day, I'm pretty darn proud of my car. Ya, I get some strange looks goin down the hwy with a deer strapped on the trunk, or pullin up to the boat ramp to go duck hunting, and havin my kayak strapped on top instead of drivin my truck with my duck boat, but its worth it to me to save the money. 

EX. I drove to arkansas this year in my car by myself to go duck huntin, cost me $76 in fuel to get there and back. That same trip that we normally take in a truck cost $400+.

also, put some sandbags over the rear axle and hit them muddy spots fast. Thats what I do, and haven't gotten it stuck yet.


----------

